# Veloflex Carbon or Vittoria Corsa Evo CX



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

Just got a pair of Campagnolo Hyperons and I was wondering what the forum would recommend between the two above tyres?

Not going to be used all the time but looking for something lightish but not too suceptible to punctures.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

Pretty much the same animal. Veloflex are made in Italy, in the old Vittoria works, by former Vittoria employees.
I've ridden both in clincher form and like them equally. I wish they made the Veloflex clinchers in other sizes than 20 and 22 though!

I'd ride whatever was less money.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

At 155 pounds myself I'd ge the Vittoria. While 22mm vs 23mm doesnt sound like anything that would matter it does. or feels that way to me anyway. It wasn't the 'carbon' model of veloflex that I tried though.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

I ride both Veloflex Corsas (all black), and Veloflex Masters (natural sidewall). Both with black tread. The Masters feel slightly more supple compared the Corsas, FWIW. As far as puncture resistance, it seemed like they were dramatically more prone to punctures after the tires were beyond half their usable life; also, the punctures seemed to happen _by far_ much more frequent in the rain/wet.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I use the Vittoria in a 25. These are the best tires I have ever used. I cant see mysely using anything else for a while.


----------



## kanekikapu (Jan 23, 2002)

I have both. The veloflex feels smoother but they're really close. The only visible difference is the center thread - Diamond pattern for the Corsa and straight line for the Black. The only reason I went with the Corsa with my second set of tubs were because of the price differences. 

Punctures resistance wise what jpdigital said is pretty spot on.


----------



## 251 (Nov 2, 2009)

You may want to look at the Open Corsa SC as well. I believe it is the same casing as the Open Corsa CX, but with different tread and natural/gum sidewalls. 

I ride 25mm Open Corsa Evo CX tyres, and they're great. I have a second pair waiting when the current pair wears out.


----------



## AM999 (Jan 22, 2007)

The Velo Flex Carbon will demand ~ 10 watts more in rolling resistance at 25 mph than the Vittoria CX 23 tubular (this is ~ 40 sec in 40 km so not of real impact unless racing the clock). This may or may not be of interest to you. BTW the "Hutichinson badged" tubular tires used by Lance for all of his TdF wins were VF Carbons.


----------



## hecbom (Jul 5, 2005)

I run Veloflex open corsas in 20 and 22 on my Campy "Shamal" wheels. I also run a power meter but have never done a comparison with other tires. I think that for the money you can't beat the Veloflex.


----------



## gospastic (Nov 8, 2008)

Veloflex are my preferred tire, both tubular and clincher. I love how they ride.

Carbons come in 23 width now, by the way.


----------



## Mdrnizd (Oct 21, 2009)

Do the Veloflex really ride better than the Vittoria's. They look like almost the same tire. I ride the Vittoria Open Pave' and I'm just wondering if I will really notice a benefit in riding the Veloflex tires. I would think the Veloflex Masters would be a lot more prone to punctures being they are such a lightweight tire. What is everyone else's experience that have maybe ran both.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The Open Pavé is a sturdier tire than the Open CX. Veloflex don't have an equivalent to the Open Pavé (but they should get an open version of the Roubaix/Arenberg to the market pdq in my opinion and call it Muur or Koppenberg).
Veloflex have just (Dec11/Jan12) widened their standard open tires from 22 to 23 mm, and they should compare to the Open CX (thread) and SC (wet weather performance). The 20mm versions are still available (for the flyweights I suppose).

--

I have no riding experience with the Veloflex Carbon. I'm now aging* two 22mm and two Extremes for myself and two Roubaix (the old 24mm) for a clyde in my club. I really like the small details that show the work of the human hand, like the not perfectly lined up logos and almost straight application of blackened latex on the sidewalls. 
I'm going to use the Carbons as rear tires and the Extremes as front tires. It never hurt to have a bit more substance in the rear. They will replace Corsa CX 21mm (which measure 22 mm on my FFWD F6Rs).

Veloflex still make the Hutchinson tubulars. When you see a Hutchinson commercial with Voeckler in all yellow you know what he really rides.

*The Veloflex manufacturing process uses some slow curing glues. My sources recommend 6 months in a dark and dry basement before they're ready. Manufacturing month and year is stamped on the base tape. In Italian of course. 
Vittorias, Continentals and Schwalbes are made using modern manufacturing techniques and are ready to go as they leave the factory gates.


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

Vittoria's are great tires on dry roads but are by far the worst on wet.


----------



## Mdrnizd (Oct 21, 2009)

Are the Veloflex tires better on wet roads?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I have been told that Veloflexes don't have the Dr. Jeckyll and Mr. Hyde behaviour of the Corsa CX, which is being claimed to loose grip without warning in the wet. The Corsa SC has a different compound and they offer good feedback.


----------

